# New Wireing



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Alectric said:


> every thin i said it is in the code, do you homework, proof i am wrong, not with your words, but with the code, go to the code and find the answer for your self.


:blink:



Alectric said:


> here are the basically rules
> 
> 
> 3 Dedicated lines for any small appliance


Show us where in the code it states that "any small appliance" requires a "dedicated" circuit. For that matter....show us where the word "dedicated" is.

You do some homework, get a clue and you won't have to leave here every day with a bloody nose and a black eye.
You are only getting the beating you ask for.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kinda confused on the whole "3 dedicated lines for small appliances".
210.11C1...210.52B1


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> I'm kinda confused on the whole "3 dedicated lines for small appliances".
> 210.11C1...210.52B1


Why?
[I really hate doing that bozo's homework :furious:....for you, I'll shine a light on the matter]

There is no such requirement 210.11 (C) simply says that the counter top, et al, must have a minimum of 2 SABC [20A ckts ].
SABC meaning *S*mall *A*ppliance *B*ranch *C*ircuit. 

Aelectric is confusing SMALL appliances with SPECIFIC appliances 422.16(B), 220.14(A), 210.50(C), et al.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Why?
> [I really hate that bozo's homework :furious:....for you, I'll shine a light on the matter]
> 
> There is no such requirement 210.11 (C) simply says that the counter top, et al, must have a minimum of 2 SABC [20A ckts ].
> ...


I know Celtic.Two 20a small ap circ.Thats why I was asking why he was saying three...
Trust me,I know what is required electrical wise in a kitchen.Doing kitchen remodels I am always concerned about missing something after all the finishes are in.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> I know Celtic.Two 20a small ap circ.Thats why I was asking why he was saying three...


..'cause he's silly like that :jester: :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

480sparky said:


> Show me a resi refrigerator that requires a 20a circuit.


I'm pretty sure some Viking refrigerators require 20 amp circuits. Hell, some oven hood exhaust/ halogen light combos require 20 amp circuits.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I'm pretty sure some Viking refrigerators require 20 amp circuits. Hell, some oven hood exhaust/ halogen light combos require 20 amp circuits.


Proof. I demand proof.

I've scoured Vikings website and can't find one resi fridge that requires a 20a circuit.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'm pretty sure some Viking refrigerators require 20 amp circuits. Hell, some oven hood exhaust/ halogen light combos require 20 amp circuits.





480sparky said:


> Proof. I demand proof.
> 
> I've scoured Vikings website and can't find one resi fridge that requires a 20a circuit.



I did the dance last time...trust me ~ there is NO Sub-Zero or Viking resi. refrig. that requires anything more than a 15A ckt.

The hood range/micro is an animal I have NOT researched.....lay out your cards Mags. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Celtic said:


> .......The hood range/micro is an animal I have NOT researched.....


I've laid eyes on a few OTR nukes that specifically required a 20a circuit. It's been a while, and they're few and far between, but I have seen such an animal.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I learned the same lesson on the same job, that the Viking fridge required the ded. 20 amp circuit (book), and the hood exhaust had the exact same language. It was somewhere in North Jersey and guy owned a Sunoco gas/ repair shop. This same house also had preserved the original electric fuse box that came with the house and had it framed and on display. This was before I carried a camera to work though.


----------

